# Device initiated services problem (RC_PLUG_SERVICES ignored)

## ranmakun

Ok, I've done a lot of reading and the usual solutions doesn't seem to work for me, not sure why.

The thing is that I don't want to have net.eth0 started at boot, but wan't to have it available whenever I like to use.

I'm using openrc and the relevant parts of my /etc/conf.d/rc are the following:

```

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

```

also tried RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*" as sugested in the file but it doesn't work either.

This simply gets ignored and net.eth0 appears as always in the "device initiated services" list.

I have net.wlan available to satisfy the net dependency. obviously I deleted net.eth0 from my default runlevel.

I tried netplug but I don't like the solution, I'd like to be able to control myself if the interface goes up.

Is there anything I'm missing?, because I can't seem to find anything wrong in what I'm doing.

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

If you've upgraded to OpenRC the new settings are in /etc/rc.conf

----------

## WendyB

It's an old thread, but maybe it helps someone:

I had the exact same problem with RC_PLUG_SERVICES being ignored

so I set the following options in /etc/rc.conf

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"

rc_hotplug="!net.eth*"
```

----------

